# New Vera Bradley Hipsters!!



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just saw the new Microfiber and Patchwork bags at Vera Bradley, and there are a couple of new Hipsters! They look like perfect bags for a Kindle! Has anyone seen them in real life?

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Collection/Vera-Vera/Hipster/1001071/defaultColor/Espresso%20Microfiber/pc/640/p/1001071/sc/685/c/0.uts

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Collection/Crossroads/Flipster/1001090/defaultColor/Barcelona/pc/640/p/1001090/sc/820/c/0.uts


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are an evil enabler.   
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Proudly so!    I've learned my craft from all the other enablers around here.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are awfully cute!  Mrskb, you get one first and tell us about it, then we can all order!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The new crossroads collection is just. Screaming my name. I'll have to check these out, too.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the Crossroads too, but I'd be even more interested in the Vera Vera in black...but it's something like $80, and I'd have a little trouble dropping that much $$ on microfiber...you never know, I might weaken


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I saw them a couple of weeks ago. They are very cute. I am not getting one though. I have too many other bags.  I still have two brand new hipsters for sale here on the boards.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

OH! How cute is this!!!!!! And it looks like an ideal size! Just stop it. Stop it! I can't look any more! (I just LOVE the interior!) And the colors are just like me! (Dull and dark.) ha ha ha. Oh my, I love this bag! 

Just stop now, ok?


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an old style hipster in Bali Blue and it went all over Disney and Universal with me a few weeks ago.  I love it!  I am really wanting a new style in Imperial Toile.  I think I would like the little rings that hold the straps better than I do the little rectangle shaped ones the old style has.  I love the hands-free styling.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like the hipster in the night and day pattern. I emailed the webpage to my hubby. HINT HINT


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I really like the hipster in the night and day pattern. I emailed the webpage to my hubby. HINT HINT


Way to go!!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I'm not a Vera Bradley fan but I could carry that solid microfiber one.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I like that bag too but it's a little steep at $80 for microfiber.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I like that bag too but it's a little steep at $80 for microfiber.


That's what stops me from buying one


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to visit my nearest Hallmark store that carries a lot of Vera Bradley tomorrow. I want to see the Vera Vera Hipster and the Crossroads Hipsters. And after I see them, I just might come home with one....or two....someone stop me...no, wait, you're all waiting for a review, aren't you? Well, now I have to buy at least one! I'd be helping all of you who want to know, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mrskb said:


> I'm going to visit my nearest Hallmark store that carries a lot of Vera Bradley tomorrow. I want to see the Vera Vera Hipster and the Crossroads Hipsters. And after I see them, I just might come home with one....or two....*someone stop me*...no, wait, you're all waiting for a review, aren't you? Well, now I have to buy at least one! I'd be helping all of you who want to know, right?


Do you REALLY think we're going to tell you not to buy one  

We're plotting how to convince you to buy one of each....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just so's y'all know:  I pulled up the VB website to enable someone in the KindleWatch thread and there are a whole bunch of "Small Betsy" colors on sale for only $29.  The Small Betsy is the PERFECT size for a Kindle.

anybody got any special buy codes?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you REALLY think we're going to tell you not to buy one
> 
> We're plotting how to convince you to buy one of each....


Now you'll have me feeling all guilty if I don't buy at least one


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

OKay, so I went and I saw...I tried them on, turned them over and around, examined them thoroughly, and.....didn't buy a thing!

The Crossroads bags are really cute, quite functional, probably wouldn't be the right size for a Kindle. There are no pockets on the inside, but a pocket on the outside where I would probably stash my cell phone. I could easily carry my favorite small Coach wallet, my iTouch, and then a pen, lipstick, etc. BUT - the thing that kept me from buying it is the strap. It's not adjustable, and it couldn't even be tied in a loop to shorten it; it's made of faux patent leather, and it looks a bit plastic to me. That was the clincher. 

The Vera Vera Microfiber hipster is very nicely made, and is about the same size, maybe a little larger than the other new hipsters. The Kindle would definitely fit inside, along with a few other essentials that you might carry from day to day. The clincher there is still that $80 price tag, which I think is steep for microfiber.

That said, I walked out of the store with not a thing! I did visit the yarn shop on the way home, and came away with another set of bamboo knitting needles, and a pattern book


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Mrskb, you never buy the Vera that we send you to get!     But thanks for the review.  I'm still really happy with my Hello Dahlia hipster, and I'll be trying out my Hello Dahlia Metropolitan bag this weekend!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm bad.      I'm not very good at this enabling thing!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I'm sorry, I'm bad.  I'm not very good at this enabling thing!


Well, you're really good at telling US to go buy something!  You just don't join in.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, to my credit, I do have at least a dozen Vera Bradleys, and a lot of those work really good for our Kindles...I especially like the small Betsy at the moment. And I do have two Noreve covers....hmm, maybe I'm not so bad at this enabling thing afterall...I'm just not easily enabled?


----------

